

AT&T vs Verizon: LTE Networks Compared - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2393182,00.asp?google_editors_picks=true

======
ben1040
_And no, you can't use AT &T, Verizon and MetroPCS LTE devices on each others'
networks, as the companies spec out their radios to exclude each others'
frequencies._

Well that's also because nobody's doing voice over LTE, and they're still
relying on the legacy network for voice (and fallback data service where LTE
isn't available).

Every device sold right now is this hybrid of CDMA/LTE or GSM/LTE, so even if
some AT&T device did support Verizon's share of the 700Mhz band on the LTE
side, you'd not be able to talk on it on Verizon anyway.

At some point the network will be all-LTE (Verizon's said in the next couple
years) and they can drop the legacy hardware. But in the meantime the phones
just have an extra bolted-on radio that does a great job at two things: it
pulls down data super fast, and it drains the battery just as quick too.

~~~
martey
Since Verizon's LTE network is available in over 100 cities, I think that it
would be a selling point for AT&T if their LTE devices were able to roam on
other networks for faster data transfers. I am reasonably certain that AT&T
has voice coverage in the urban markets currently covered by LTE.

There are probably several reasons why this is not the case, but I doubt lack
of voice coverage is one of them. AT&T and T-Mobile both use GSM frequencies,
but it is reasonably difficult to find phones that use the four frequency
bands that they use for 3G coverage.

~~~
johnnygood
There are two things here: business and technology.

AT&T and Verizon are both using "700MHz" spectrum. However, Verizon is using
the upper-700MHz band and AT&T is using the lower 700MHz band. It is possible
(clearly) to support multiple frequency bands, but it isn't free. Plus, AT&T
is shipping 700/AWS devices. While Verizon has AWS spectrum, their current
crop of devices are 700-only. So, it would mean AT&T supporting three bands
700L, 700U, and AWS.

Beyond that, carriers generally don't do roaming where they have service
already. AT&T already has data service everywhere Verizon has LTE. It's slower
data service, but it's still service. Voice works the same way. A company
might have very low signal in an area, but as long as the phone can get any
signal, it will prefer its home carrier. If they had the same policy with LTE,
it wouldn't help customers. Heck, Sprint users are allowed to roam onto
Verizon for data, but are restricted to 1xRTT (2G) when roaming on Verizon
(save for legacy Alltel areas). It might be that Verizon's data roaming rates
are so high for newer technologies that it would be unreasonable to offer
roaming like that.

------
mikeryan
The thing is IIRC AT&T, in the Bay Area at least, always seems to win the
Speed Tests against Verizon [1]. However as a long time user of AT&T on the
iPhone in SF the issue was never speed it was the ability to actually use the
network which was problematic. I couldn't get phone calls in my apartment in
Poterero Hill and still get dropped calls on my cell in our house in Berkeley
(we were eventually forced to get a land line). I never had these problems
with Verizon (which is why my wife and I are switching once the new iPhone's
come out). Point being I find these kinds of comparisons meaningless unless
their coverage gets better.

[1] <http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2364263,00.asp>

------
maukdaddy
This was clearly paid for by ATT.

Also, they need to look at their methodology. No way they got a true 40mbs
over cellular - most likely something is happening with caching or
compression.

~~~
yxhuvud
Heh. My reaction to them topping at 40mbps was 'only 40? How crappy'.

The most dominant mobile operator here tops at 80mbps...

EDIT: Where 'here' = Sweden

EDIT2: Uh, after reviewing the speeds, they actually top slightly over
100mbps.

~~~
libraryatnight
Can you adopt me? I don't eat much and require only a small room.

But seriously, why the stark contrast? That's a huge difference.

~~~
yxhuvud
There is actual competition in the market that makes the ISP's and telcoms
push the tech capabilities.

As for adoption, I doubt that is necessary. Get a job here, apply for
temporary work permit or citizenship and you're in. Jobs are dead easy to get
if you are in IT - almost every company is actively looking for people now.

~~~
libraryatnight
Wonder if I can convince the special lady friend a big move is needed ;)

